# Visiting Willowbrook Havanese - Any Thoughts



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi there. As you know, I've been pretty active on the forums lately because I'm considering my second puppy. So tomorrow, I'm going to visit Willowbrook Havanese and am wondering if anyone has any experience with Willowbrook or Nicole, or even just wants to tell me your awesome experience. For some reason, the breeder where I got Parker has an aggressive wait list that I cannot get on.

I'm also planning to visit Bill Burns but just doing my homework.

Let me know!
Thanks


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend you read the Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder.

I don't know this breeder but she seems very amateur. There's no mention of health testing, who the sires are, some of her dam's breeders are misspelled, missing show info...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you have to ask a lot of questions. She seems like a hobby breeder, which is a good thing. Looks like she shows and the health testing is posted on the OFFA website. Make sure she is socializing and starting to housebreak pups. Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I know Bill Burns personally he shows and really cares about Havanese. He keeps his pups longer than some but I bet they arrive practically house broken.I definitely recommend him.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Update - I read the posts from MarinaGirl and visited today. I had all my questions and I got to see the mom, the pups, and meet Nicole. She and I spoke for at least an hour and then I got a copy of the contract to review. Then I took my little poobah (Parker) to the park to play with his friends. I decided three things: (1) I already knew the answers to the questions I was asking, (2) my first breeder spoiled me a bit, (3) I've decided against getting the puppy.


----------

